# More Deck Questions!



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey, got a question about decking material and joist spacing.

If I use 5/4 cedar deck boards what should by joist spacing be inorder to avoid significantly noticeable sag in my decking while walking on it. If I used PT 2x6's what should the joist spacing be? What is the benefit of cedar over PT lumber or is there a benefit? 

I appreciate any and all feedback.


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

joists should be 16" o.c. either way ya go

Cedar will look nicer but should be water sealed (Thompsons or something)

Route the edges with a 1/2" bit before placing and nailing or screwing

IMO


----------



## CigarMan (May 8, 2009)

16" o.C. either way for sure.

Cedar will most likely last longer than the BS PT wood we get today.

When sealing cedar or PT, Let dry in Texas heat 30-60 days. Then use a quality sealer from a piant store ie. Sherwin Williams, Benjamin Moore, Devoe or many others. Never, and I repeat NEVER use Thompson water **** on anything..


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

IMO Cedar is no better or worse that PT... I've done projects with both and can tell you if you don't take care of either (by sealing them and keeping them clean) they will both fall apart pretty much at the same rate. I think it all depends on the look you're going for. Cedar tends to silver with age (unless you use a tented sealer) and PT does the same only slower.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

got pics?


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

24Buds said:


> got pics?


Nothing yet. I am working on a flagstone pool skirt this week and the deck is going to be next week.

Thanks for the advice so far guys. I will probably go with 2x6 PT rather than cedar. I am only going to be in this house for 3-5 years and I have heard cedar maintenance can be a pain. Plus the cost is going to be less for the PT.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Running the deck boards at a 45 deg angle to the joists is an attractive feature, if the deck is a relatively simple shape. It's really not that complicated, but you might want to space the joists a little closer together if you do. I have a pic somewhere of one I did like that, turned out very nice.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Done with the wooden part!*

I finished up the deck a couple of weeks ago but I am currently laying out the flagstone for the pool patio. Picture are from the camera phone so they are not that great but you get the idea.


----------

